# My new sev



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

hey guys. my other gold sev died last week
but yesterday i went to my LFS and picked up a red sev about 4".
Super nice. id say male. but when my little green sev about half the size of him comes around to see him the red sev kinda chases him into the corner.
im alittle worried because the red sev wont let him out of the corner at all.

anything i can do?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

There isnt a lot you can do, he's obviously the dominant male and thinks he's boss because he's bigger. You could separate them if you have the room, or take him back to your LFS. Personally, id leave it a few days and see how they get on as they will learn to get on. My severums were exactly the same.
Nat


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya ill wait and see. I defenitly dont want to take him back hes gorgeous.
He has like blue fins to if he goes into the light.
I dont really have any room for him in anyother tank because he would eat my puffer in the 10g and that way to small anyway.
Do green sevs grow slow? mines only probibly only 2" now and i bought him the end of december.

And when do green sevs start to color up?


Thanks


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

nathanbarry, sorry to get off topic, but you should think your tank through. you have 2 parrot cichlids in 1 55 gallon tank, which 1 needs at least 55-75! 1 sevrum cichlid needs at least a 55 gallon! not to mention you also have a common pleco which get huge!!!!! Everything else in that one tank is fine, but i would recomend either splitting up the parrot cichlids or the sevrum cichlids into that other 55 gallon tank. the mbuna you might want to get rid of with all those other fish. if you split the parrots, get rid of the pleco, the sevrums, and probably the keyholes and the loach because parrot cichlids like to be by themselves, unless they're different sexes. if you're keeping the sevrums, get rid of the parrots, the pleco, and again the keyholes and the loach. you're deffinitely overcrowding that 1 tank!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

DT......WHY are u soliciting advice on a thread that doesnt pertain to the OP's question?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

DTetras2 said:


> nathanbarry, sorry to get off topic, but you should think your tank through. you have 2 parrot cichlids in 1 55 gallon tank, which 1 needs at least 55-75! 1 sevrum cichlid needs at least a 55 gallon! not to mention you also have a common pleco which get huge!!!!! Everything else in that one tank is fine, but i would recomend either splitting up the parrot cichlids or the sevrum cichlids into that other 55 gallon tank. the mbuna you might want to get rid of with all those other fish. if you split the parrots, get rid of the pleco, the sevrums, and probably the keyholes and the loach because parrot cichlids like to be by themselves, unless they're different sexes. if you're keeping the sevrums, get rid of the parrots, the pleco, and again the keyholes and the loach. you're deffinitely overcrowding that 1 tank!!!!!


No offense, dude, but you should probably be a little more experienced in this forum and offer more advice that proves true (WHEN solicited) before you start criticizing other people's tanks. 

How do you know all about Nathan's tank? He could be overfiltering it which would make it fine for the tank to be overstocked. As for the common pleco, so what? At least it's a 55, not a 10 gallon. I imagine he will be a responsible fish owner once the pleco gets too big and give it to someone who has the space for it, if he doesn't get a bigger tank himself. 

Just some thoughts on my part. Our tanks are probably overstocked but seeing as our fish are happy and healthy for the most part, I'm not very concerned about it. If everyone followed "rules" to the letter, a lot of fish wouldn't be mixed that actually turn out to be ok together. One bad experience doesn't equal an absolute for everyone.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

DTetras2 said:


> nathanbarry, sorry to get off topic, but you should think your tank through. you have 2 parrot cichlids in 1 55 gallon tank, which 1 needs at least 55-75! 1 sevrum cichlid needs at least a 55 gallon! not to mention you also have a common pleco which get huge!!!!! Everything else in that one tank is fine, but i would recomend either splitting up the parrot cichlids or the sevrum cichlids into that other 55 gallon tank. the mbuna you might want to get rid of with all those other fish. if you split the parrots, get rid of the pleco, the sevrums, and probably the keyholes and the loach because parrot cichlids like to be by themselves, unless they're different sexes. if you're keeping the sevrums, get rid of the parrots, the pleco, and again the keyholes and the loach. you're deffinitely overcrowding that 1 tank!!!!!


Excuse me but I have everything sorted and I know about parrots, they do not need tanks that big. I've kept many over the years and have kept up to 5/6 parrots in that tank at one time and the one lived over 10 years, they only grow to around 4/5 inches. Also, the keyholes and severums are literally tiny and at the moment, that tank to them is heaven, as they get bigger im separating them as im having my other 55g refurbished aswell as I bought a 75g last month that I still have to set up. Secondly, I have had that common pleco for god knows how long and he hasnt grown much at all so theres no need to panic yet. I understand your concern but I know what im doing and will have everything sorted as they get bigger. Another thing to say is that I run a very powerful filter in that tank that came from an old 100 gallon, so everything is sorted as far as im concerned. One more thing to say is im more experienced than I look and so please do not criticize me like I dont know what im doing. Thank you.

Sorry for hijacking the thread btw.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, than in that case, you're doing everything fine. Sorry, I didn't know you had more tanks for these fish. Good work. :fish:


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

DTetras2 said:


> Oh, than in that case, you're doing everything fine. Sorry, I didn't know you had more tanks for these fish. Good work. :fish:


Its fine, sorry to sound harsh, you didn't know, im just saying I know what im doing 

And sorry about the hijacking of the thread again lol


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

Good to see everything is sorted out between u guys!

By the way my sevs are getting along fine now and are doing great!!
And by the looks of the picture, is my new sev a red spot sev or a gold sev. im thinkin red but what do u guys think?


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

its more than ok, and that deffinitely looks like a red and gold sevrum.


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

so like a mix between red and gold?


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

ya, if you look them up online, there are some sevrums that are gold, with a whole bunch of red spots like yours.  :fish:


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

I think it was labled red spot sev.
and i actually think its not both.

I think the strain bred to get more intense orangish red


Hey nathan you should put a pic of ur sevs!!


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like a gold severum just showing his markings to me 

And yeah, ill definitely post a pic! Although, they are only around 2/3 inches at the mo.


----------



## ~G~ (Feb 4, 2010)

Sweet cant wait to see them


----------

